# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل: قوانين الأحكام الشرعية ومسائل الفروع الفقهية لابن جزي الغرناطي /  مخطوطات جامعة

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

قوانين الأحكام الشرعية 
ومسائل الفروع الفقهية (القوانين الفقهية)
لابن جزي الغرناطي ت741هـ 

العنوان: قوانين الأحكام الشرعية ومسائل الفروع الفقهية لابن جزي الغرناطي ت741هـ المشهور بـ(القوانين الفقهية)
ملاحظة: توجد نسخة أخرى سبق رفعها قبل مدة، ولا يحضرني رابطها الآن، من مصورات الجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة عدد أوراقها265 ، ويمكن أن أرفعها
المؤلف: ابن جُزَيّ الغرناطي (693-741هـ، 1294- 1340م). محمد بن أحمد بن جزي الغرناطي. فقيه مفسِّر مالكي
الفن: فروع، فقه مالكي
الحالة: نسخة حسنة، خط مغربي مقروء
عدد الأوراق: 171ق
المصدر: مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود بالرياض

رابط التحميل: 
http://www.4shared.com/file/10766506.../________.html

من مشاركة للاخ خلدون الجزائري جزاه الله خيرا/ ملتقى اهل الحديث

----------


## متبع الأثر

عذرا اخى ولكن الرابط هنا غير صالح

----------


## أيوب البرزنجي

الرابط لا يعمل

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

هذا رابط فعّال:
http://www.4shared.com/get/eurXfT1p/________.html

----------

